# What are the top 5-10 things you teach your new pup?



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, I don't want to be a jack of all trades master of none. So I am curious as to what the top things you teach your new dog. Some things I am am thinking and the order I will try to teach are below. No fancy tricks or anything just looking for an order of useful commands so I can start my research for the next 6.5 weeks. 

1) his/her name - I guess that comes with all commands
2) sit - seems like a natural place to start
3) stay- since puppy is already sitting seems like a logical progression 
4) come - probably the most important of all the commands I would think
5) crate training - needs to feel comfortable and have a safe place to go
6) lay down
7) no biting allowed - even though that is what puppies do
8) no jumping - some sort of down command - again sort of what puppies do

Anyway thank you for any input on the order you train your pups.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I actually think that you will be teaching everything you listed at once. Just wanted to note that stay is not a logical progression of sit since it's harder for the dog to keep sit stay. I would teach down stay first. No biting - I modify to 'no biting my skin' and redirect to a toy. No jumping - again, modify to 'no jumping on people when not invited'. I use jumping on me as a reward. 
You'll also need 'leave it', 'drop it', loose leash walking, and please do teach a few tricks, your pup will love them!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I use "down" when I want her to lie down, and "off" when I want her to get off of something. 

If you want to start off with good manners, make her sit for her food as soon as she knows the command. Then, you never have to worry about her jumping on you to get the food.

Also, "go to your crate" or some other such phrase. We also have "go to your mat" which is in another room.

And one of the commands I have always appreciated most is the one which commands the dog to "potty" on command. So useful when raining!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of the things you listed plus:

> no door dashing (home or car).
> no walking in the street.
> backup.
> heel (either side with or without a leash).
> "don't snatch". when giving a treat or feeding by hand.
> how to meet and greet people and animals.
> give either paw
> "quiet" or "no barking".
> "go to your bed" or "go to your crate".
> carry things for you.
> pick things up if you drop something.
> get the mail from the mail person.
> get the paper that's laying in the driveway
> when you lead off with your right leg your
dog follows (heels). when you lead off with
your left leg your dog stays.
> "stop" or "wait".
> hand signals.
> leave food anywhere and your dog won't bother it.
> "get your leash".
> "find it". hide objects or people and send your dog
to find it or them.

it took me 2 yrs plus (maybe longer) to teach my dog all of the
things you listed an i listed. i don't know if that's good or bad
that it took me 2 yrs plus to teach my dog all of those things.
i didn't see any need to rush his training.



marshall said:


> Hello, I don't want to be a jack of all trades master of none. So I am curious as to what the top things you teach your new dog. Some things I am am thinking and the order I will try to teach are below. No fancy tricks or anything just looking for an order of useful commands so I can start my research for the next 6.5 weeks.
> 
> 1) his/her name - I guess that comes with all commands
> 2) sit - seems like a natural place to start
> ...


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

mistake.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

"place" is good for many of the situations. "Go to your place" it is a safe spot, you can bring that place(crate pad or mat) anywhere and the dog will learn to relax on it(Control Unleashed uses this exercise)....so when people knock at the door or you are preparing meals, anytime you want the dog in down-time, the go to place command works.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> all of the things you listed plus:
> 
> > no door dashing (home or car).
> > no walking in the street.
> ...


That's darn impressive  As I was going down the list I expected to see
- make eggs benedict
- drive kids to school


Awesome stuff DD!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Didn't Lassie walk Timmy to school?

Shoulda' gotten a collie. :hammer:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i taught him to drop an egg in a pot of water and
push the button to turn the stove on but onetime
he forgot to turn the stove off so i stopped letting him do it.

he walks with the kids to school and goes back to school
at 3:00 pm to walk them home.



FrankieC said:


> That's darn impressive  As I was going down the list I expected to see
> - make eggs benedict
> - drive kids to school
> 
> ...


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I teach potty training immediately, but I don't use a command for that. 

Important


come
stay
sit
down
heel
Those are important for safety reasons. Usually mine learn in this order:


sit
paw, other paw
nose
touch
wave
down
come
stay
Heel usually doesn't come until they are older. The "fun" tricks I threw in up there, they pick up within minutes. The important ones take longer.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine at 10 weeks can sit, "crate", stay till we enter/exit the house, and working on down now. She does good with food motivation. Next week we all go to formal training with a police officer. I can't wait for it as we have done well so far, I feel she will really start to excel with expert training..


----------



## marshall (Sep 20, 2012)

You guys are pretty funny. The best dog I have ever had in 47 years knows about 7 commands sit, stay, heel, come, off, shake and no bark. There may be a few more I am not thinking of but that seems to be good enough of both of us. She does have great manners around people and just cries out to play with strange pups. 


I am just looking for the basics to start because I have to teach myself and my family to use the same commands and wording. As well as my new pup all at the same time and I wanted to do it in some logical order.


I am not sure what nose and touch are vicky2200. Could you please explain. I am so impressed by some of the things these dogs can do. 


FrankieC, pick something up if you drop something could come in real handy for me because I am partially handicapped and have alot of mobility and bending issues. Any key words I could youtube that may help steer me in that direction. That would be probably something I would attempt after I get the basics covered but I like the concept. I think that is two years is real impressive FrankieC but what do I know my 4 year old dog only knows 7 commands



DoggieDad- I like the don't snatch command


Jo_in_TX - I like the down and off commands


GSD07- some very nice information, thank you


There is this guy on youtube who goes by tab289, I think he is incredible. He may be a member here? I have watched some of his videos but wasn't sure which ones to watch first, second, ect because he has a ton. I just bought a clicker and will practice some of tab289's video's on my 4 year old pup while I am waiting only 6.5 more weeks for the new one. 


Thank you group, I sure do appreciate your help. I want this to be a great family pet and very well socialized with humans as well as other animals. Knowing the potential this breed it seems they has endless possibilities and I just want to do it justice. Thanks again


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

marshall said:


> I am not sure what nose and touch are vicky2200. Could you please explain. I am so impressed by some of the things these dogs can do.
> 
> There is this guy on youtube who goes by *tab289*, I think he is incredible. He may be a member here? I have watched some of his videos but wasn't sure which ones to watch first, second, ect because he has a ton. I just bought a clicker and will practice some of tab289's video's on my 4 year old pup while I am waiting only 6.5 more weeks for the new one.


I'm thinking the nose and touch thing are 'targeting'. And I believe tab289 teaches target training which is VERY useful for many of us.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

From 8 weeks to 12 months or so,

1. Potty train
2. Release marker
3. Focus
4. Sit
5. Down
6. Stand
7. Track


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

8. Kennel
9. Recall


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The first thing I teach my new puppy is No. No means to stop what you are doing, no is the equivalent to the mothers growl. I can't teach an eight week separate commands for shoes, jumping, biting too hard, biting furniture and numerous other nuisances so no means STOP or don't. 
A clicking noise for come
Sit with food
Down with food
Stairs
And potty training is ongoing but I rarely have more than one accident because puppy stays in bedroom with me and if he stirs I take him out in middle of night.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

1. No peeing or pooping in the house.
2. His/her name
3. Look at me in the eyes when I speak to you
4. Come
5. Down.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If you have an African Grey or you plan on getting an African Grey while you have your GSD, do NOT teach the dog to pee on command...it may come back to bite you. I taught my female this. African Greys can mimic humans' voices to the point that even a dog can't tell the difference. My Grey told my dog (in my voice) to "Go potty!" and I had a mess to clean up off the carpet! My female went and hid, knowing right after that she just did something bad... but *I* told her to... she was so confused, poor girl!!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I love Tab I have watched all his videos heres his website if you havent seen it 

Heres his website
Training Positive ? Complete Dog Training Tutorials 

You should definitly do the basics first, but I think teaching tricks is good for them its gives them confidence, plus you need to think about mental stimulating to tire your dog out and not just physical. Some dogs could do physical all day aka. fetch, so mental stimulation may tire them out more. Try fun stuff like hide and seek teach him to find his treat in the house. They have interactive treat balls.

Just dont expect to much from your puppy when you start training him all dogs learn at different paces.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

The very first thing I teach a pup is it is ok to be handled. Pretend he has ticks and give him a full over look several times a day, between the toes, in the ears, handle him everywhere and give him lots of cuddles. This way when you have to clean his ears, clip his toes, or take him to the vet you do not have a problem.  Discovered this years ago with a pup who had ticks and have done it ever since.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

For me it was:
House breaking
Recall (still working on it)
Down
Leave it
Not jumping on guests

Secondary stuff
Watch me
Be nice (when taking a treat or playing with someone new or a cat)
Drop it
Hush
Sit
Stay
Loose leash walking
Heel
Get busy (go potty)
Shee-shee (go pee-pee)

Walky Doggie Terms:
Right
Left
Let's go back
Let's go home
Slow down (to a stop)
Go! (Faster)

Just for kicks and giggles:
Roll over
Spin
Shake (physically as if shaking off water)
High five
Low five
Other paw
Be shy
Bow
Stand
Whoof! (Bark)
Grrr (Growl...we haven't gotten to a growl yet but it's basically a wooh wooh wooh I'm complaining tone)
Fetch

Smokey is THE doggie to learn tricks (doesn't obey them all the time though but he picks up and understand very quickly). Zeeva is a slow poke and we're just working on secondary stuff with her as well as Walky Doggie terms. She knows a couple of 'fun' commands but she doens't pick up those very easily. Her sit, stay is better than Smokey's (Smokey's is non-existent almost)


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Jag said:


> If you have an African Grey or you plan on getting an African Grey while you have your GSD, do NOT teach the dog to pee on command...it may come back to bite you. I taught my female this. African Greys can mimic humans' voices to the point that even a dog can't tell the difference. My Grey told my dog (in my voice) to "Go potty!" and I had a mess to clean up off the carpet! My female went and hid, knowing right after that she just did something bad... but *I* told her to... she was so confused, poor girl!!


aha...you are my hero for telling us this story! <3 

Bless your African Grey


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

My pup at four months knows:

Paw/Other paw
Speak
Down
Sit
Watch me
Stay
Roll over
Bed/crate
Spin/turn
Up
wait 
Heel (Basic)
Go pee
Go poo
Toilet (both)
Leave it
Stop (used for barking)
Fetch/Bring it/Get it

I feel that a lot of these are for his own safety.
​


----------



## balloons (Aug 18, 2012)

in the order I taught piper:

her name/look at me
off (four paws on the ground)
sit
quiet (stop whining in your crate/the car/when i leave a room)
leave it/take it
down
stay and 'go on' is her release
come
'wait' (I'll do what you want, just give me a moment.)
kiss (she touches her nose to my face, dnw tongue kisses and i think it looks sweeter)

i'm working on 'go lay down' which would be "go find a comfortable place to lay down for goodness sakes. why are you so crazy?"
heel, which she somehow understands better than loose leash walking.
and 'potty' on command

one of the main things i want to teach her is to find my keys and bring them to me, and to pick things up that i drop and give them to me.


----------

